# Tescos to sell Viagra



## gail1

HOME > NEWS / SHOWBIZ > UK NEWS > Tesco the first supermarket to sell viagra
UK NEWS
TESCO THE FIRST SUPERMARKET TO SELL VIAGRA
Story Image


Tesco are set to sell Viagra at 300 UK stores from next week

Sunday September 19,2010
By Sunday Express Reporte

TESCO is to become the first supermarket in Britain to sell viagra, it was reported last night

It would give men the chance to buy the anti-impotence drug without a prescription.

The tablets are earmarked to go on sale at 300 UK stores from next week at the knock-down price of ?52 for eight instead of the usual ?55 for four.


Shona Scott, Tesco commercial manager for pharmacy services was quoted as saying: “The service is available to men aged between 40 and 65.

“They will have to complete a questionnaire and we will then carry out a blood pressure test, diabetes screen and cholesterol test.”

Blimey! I know Tescos wanna corna the world market on things but this is taking it a bit far. Why o why does my dirty mind keep thinking about things along the line of at least you will be able to buy your two meat and veg snigger snigger


----------



## Northerner

I'm very surprised that this has been approved. From what I have read in the past, viagra can be very dangerous for some people to take, and the only person to know their true medical background is their doctor, not someone checking a questionairre in a supermarket! How would they do a diabetes check? Most of the time my levels are within normal range, so a finger prick test wouldn't show that I was diabetic. (Not that I'd want to buy any!)


----------



## SweetGuy

It doesn't mention it on Tesco's on website. Although an in-store Pharmacy at Tesco isn't really any different from any other Pharmacy.  I think Boots have actually been prescribing them under similar conditions for a while. They insist on a questionnaire and an in depth consultation with a Pharmacist. And that the patient's GP is informed.

Diabetics are entitled to them on a NHS prescription so there should be no reason to blow 50 quid.  Although I think doctors usually ration them to 4 pills a month. If you get the biggest dose though you can split them and they each do for two err occasions LOL.


----------



## wallycorker

Northerner said:


> ..........................and the only person to know their true medical background is their doctor, not someone checking a questionairre in a supermarket! How would they do a diabetes check? Most of the time my levels are within normal range, so a finger prick test wouldn't show that I was diabetic......................


I agree with you Northerner!

They could test me anytime (finger-prick or HbA1c) and all the they would say is that I wasn't diabetic. Also they would find that I have the blood pressure of a teenager - also that all my lipid figures were all superb.

They have absolutely no chance of weeding out the vulnerable by such tests.

Might go and give it a go so to speak! 

John


----------



## gail1

I must admit this story really suprized me due to safty aspect of having these pills.
_“The service is available to men aged between 40 and 65._ Lets be honest how are they going to be able to check someones age, people do lie.
“_They will have to complete a questionnaire and we will then carry out a blood pressure test, diabetes screen and cholesterol test.”_
This sounds ok, but whos gonna carry out these tests. The Pharmacist? are they really qualefied to do this. Questionaires can be lied on. I would love to see that questionare, to see how consise it is. As for the diabetes test Im with Northerner on this one what test will they use as well controlled diabeties can not show up just by a simple finger prick test.
Finally a last thought wonder if you get clubcard points if you buy them.Can you imagine your statment arives Points for Viagra 200. I can see the wife enquiring about that (sorry i just had to lower the tone didt i lol)


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> ...Finally a last thought wonder if you get clubcard points if you buy them.Can you imagine your statment arives Points for Viagra 200. I can see the wife enquiring about that (sorry i just had to lower the tone didt i lol)



ROFLMAO!


----------



## ypauly

Every little helps


----------



## Steff

they must be an UP side to selling it


----------



## gail1

I know theres a seriouse side to this story but im so glad to see others have the same level of humour about this story as me keep em coming please


----------



## SweetGuy

I think you are all being a bit "nanny state" here.  If someone goes through this process and lies about their medical condition they have really brought on any consequences themselves.  People can lie about their known medical conditions to any health professional they consult and it is their own choice.

Pharmacists can prescribe prescription medicines subject to certain conditions.  If they can prescribe Viagra it is because the law says that they are qualified to do so.

It is an easy cheap headline "Viagra from Tesco" as though you are buying it off the supermarket shelf and filling in the questionnaire at the checkout! LOL. Which is far from the case.


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> ...keep em coming please



[snigger!]


----------



## katie

I think it's a good idea because it might stop a few people (such as my ex, don't ask ) buying fake ones over the internet.


----------



## am64

reminds me of the joke my MiL told us last time we had sunday lunch  about the old guy who goes to gp asking for viagra, but for the tablets to be cut in quarters ...the gp said 'are you sure that smaller dose wont help you too much '..."Yes i know" said the old gent" but it stops me peeing on my slippers !"


----------



## Andy HB

I'm going to regret this post. 

Tesco selling Viagra in Britain?

Then it will truly be the Gland of Hope and Glory?

Andy


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I'm going to regret this post.
> 
> Tesco selling Viagra in Britain?
> 
> Then it will truly be the Gland of Hope and Glory?
> 
> Andy



BAN HIM! BAN HIM!


----------



## wallycorker

Northerner - You do a great job finding these news articles.

Keep it up!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner

wallycorker said:


> Northerner - You do a great job finding these news articles.
> 
> Keep it up!!!!!!



Thanks John, but it wasn't me, it was Gail1


----------



## wallycorker

Northerner said:


> Thanks John, but it wasn't me, it was Gail1


Well - OK - maybe Gail1 should keep it up too!!!!!


----------

